# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  افتح يا سمسم كـنز الكنوز (مخطوطات - وثائق - مصاحف - رسايل) نادرة جدا

## قلب مصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخوانى وأخواتى الأعزاء

أتيت اليوم ومعى  كنز كبير من المعلومات و المخطوطات والوثائق والرسايل المهمة  والمصاحف نادرة الوجود وقد جمعتها  فى موضوع واحد كى  تبقى مرجع ووثيقة لكل من يريد الإطلاع على هذه المخطوطات النادرة

وسوف نجد بها  مخطوطات بخط يد ائمة الأسلام 

ووثائق مهمة جدا ونادرة 

وصعب اننا نراها فى أى مكان لأنها محفوظة فى متاحف ومكتبات مصرية وعربية وعالمية وغير معلوم أراضيها الأصلية فين دلوقتى

وصور لمصاحف أصلية مكتوبة بماء الذهب ويرجع تاريخها لمئات مئات السنين

ورسائل متبادلة بين العلماء والخلفاء بينهم وبين بعض

وكل هذا جمعته من على شبكة الأنترنت

من مواقع كثيرة مهتمة بالتراث ولكنها تعرض المخطوط فقط ولا تعرض أى شيئ عن صاحبه

وهنا انا جمعت نبذة عن صاحب كل مخطوطة كى  نتعرف عليه وعلى أعماله

والموضوع كبير وجميل وأنا واثقة انه ان شاء الله يعجبكم وهينزل على حلقات متوالية

ونبدأ الآن  بأول حلقة وأول مخطوط من المخطوطات النادرة المكتوبة بخط اليد لأئمة الإسلام

[frame="4 80"]


المخطوط الأول 

ابن خلدون
















نبذة عن ابن خلدون


ولي الدين ابو زيد عبد الرحمن بن محمد الاندلسي الحضرموتي . مؤرخ تونسي . ولد في تونس عام 1332 م ، وتوفي بالقاهرة عام 1406 م . نشأ ابن خلدون في تونس من اصل اندلسي حضرموتي محبا للدراسة والعلوم ، طموحا للمناصب الرسمية ، وممارسا قديرا لدسائس بلاطات شمالي افريقيا والاندلس . َ
وقد تعرض ابن خلدون بسبب مطامعه السياسية لسخط السلاطين والحكام ، فسجنه سلطان فاس ابو عنان المريني سنتين وتراوحت حظوظه عند امراء تونس وبجاية وبسكرة وتلمسان وفاس وغرناطة وانفقت ايامه في المغرب بين الوزارة والتشريد . َ
انقطع ابن خلدون عام 1375 م في قلعة ابن سلامة قرب واحة بسكرة لكتابة مقدمته المشهورة ، وهناك قرر قراره على نبذ حياته السابقة والفرار الى الشرق ، فتذرع بالرغبة في الحج ، وغادر المغرب في 1382 م ، أي في الثانية والخمسين من عمره ، الى تونس ثم الى مصر . فأقام بالاسكندرية ثم بالقاهرة ، وخدم فيها السلطان برقوق وابنه السلطان فرج . وفي هذه الاثناء استدعى اسرته من المغرب الى الاسكندرية ، ولكن السفينة التي تنقلهم غرقت خارج الميناء ، ففقد في الحادث اسرته كلها . وقد اثر هذا في نفس ابن خلدون حتى اعتزل العالم بسببه عدة اعوام في الفيوم . َ
وفي عام 1400م كان ابن خلدون في دمشق عندما حاصرها تيمور لنك قائد التتار ، وكان ابن خلدون ضمن وفد العلماء الذي خرج من المدينة لمفاوضة تيمور . ويقول ابن خلدون في مذكراته ، ان تيمور اعجب به ودعاه للدخول في خدمته . ويحكي انه ، اي ابن خلدون ، قد حمل لتيمور هدية فيها شيء من الحلوى . وبالفعل بقي ابن خلدون في خدمة تيمور شهورا كلفه فيها كتابة وصف مختصر لبلاد المغرب فكتب ابن خلدون ( مختصر وجيز يكون قدر اثنتي عشرة من الكراريس المنصفة القطع ) غير ان موجزه هذا لم يصل الينا . َ
وفي عام 1401 م عاد ابن خلدون الى مصر لخدمة السلطان فرج وبقي فيها حتى وفاته . ولكن حياته بالاسكندرية والقاهرة لم تخل من اضطراب ، اذ عين واعفي عن منصبه كقاضي قضاة المالكية ست مرات . وكان المصريون يشكون من شدته وكبريائه وجهله باحكام الشرع وقلة فهمه . وكان يسود القضاة في ذلك العهد فساد واضطراب . ويقول ابن خلدون انه حاول ما امكنه تحقيق العدالة في امثل وادق صورها ، ولكنه لم يكن يتورع عن الامر بضرب المتقاضين وسجن الشهود . وقد ادت صرامته هذه ، وربما ميله عن الهوى والاغراض ، الى حقد الكثيرين عليه واتهامه مختلف الاتهامات . وقد توفي ابن خلدون في القاهرة ودفن في مقبرة الصوفية خارج باب مصر ، غير ان مقبرته لا تزال مجهولة . َ
وقد كتب ابن خلدون سيرة حياته بقلمه تحت اسم ( التعريف بابن خلدون في المغرب والمشرق ) . وقد عرض ابن خلدون في سيرته لكل ما مر به من حوادث دون ان يحاول ، على ما قال ( كراتشكوفسكي ) ، اظهار شخصيته في ضوء اكثر ملاءمة مما يشهد له حقا بالامانة وشرف الضمير . َ
واستهدف ابن خلدون في كتابة مقدمته وضع علم جديد في الحضارة البشرية هو علم الاجتماع . وقد حاول في هذا العلم تفسير التاريخ ، لا على انه قدر محتوم لا حيلة للانسان فيه ، وانما على اساس دراسة الاوضاع الاقتصادية والجغرافية للجماعات البشرية ، بدوية او حضرية او مدنية . فهو واضع علم الاجتماع ، ورائد من رواد العلوم السياسية وأحد واضعي اسس المادية التاريخية . وهو القائل : « فإن اجتماعهم - يقصد الاجيال البشرية - انما هو للتعاون على تحصيل معاشهم ، واختلافهم في احوالهم انما هو لاختلاف محلهم في المعاش » . َ
وقد حاول ابن خلدون في مقدمته تفسير التاريخ على انه حلقات دورانية منتظمة من البداوة الى الحضارة . وقال ان للدول اعمارا كاعمار البشر . وحاول تلخيص المعارف القديمة واستخلاص نتائج ونظريات لم يلتفت اليها من سبقوه ، مثل تأثير المناخ في الوان البشر ، وتأثيره في اخلاق الشعوب ، واثر الخصب والجوع في ابدان الناس واخلاقهم . َ 
ومن القوانين التي استخدمها ابن خلدون في مقدمته « انه اذا استقرت الدولة وتمهدت قد تستغني عن العصبية » و « ان للدول اعمارا طبيعية كما للاشخاص » و « ان المغلوب مولع ابدا بالاقتداء بالغالب » و « ان الفلاحة معاش المستضعفين » و « ان رسوخ الصنائع في الامصار انما هو برسوخ الحضارة وطول امدها ». ومع ذلك فقد عيب عليه انه قد استمد قوانينه من دراسة عصور معينة وعن معرفته بتواريخ شعوب محدودة . َ
وتؤلف ( مقدمة ابن خلدون ) الجزء الاول من كتابه ( العبر وديوان المبتدأ والخبر في ايام العرب والعجم والبربر ومن عاصرهم من ذوي السلطان الاكبر ) . ويرمز لتاريخه هذا وللاجزاء الاربعة الاولى من ذلك التاريخ باســــم ( العبر ) . وهي تضم تاريخا عاما للانسانية يلتفت بوجه خاص لدول العرب والمسلمين وتاريخ شعوب البربر في شمال افريقيا. اما الجزءان الخامس والسادس فيعتبران كتابا قائما بذلته . فقد خصصهما ابن خلدون للعرب الهلالية الذين دخلوا المغرب في منتصف القرن الحادي عشر ، ثم لتاريخ شعوب البربر وتاريخ المغرب العام . وتتفاوت فوائد هذه الاجزاء ، ولكن الفصول التي عالج فيها ابن خلدون تاريخ البربر وتاريخ المغرب العام من احسن واوفى ما كتب في هذا الموضوع . َ
وقد أخذ ابن خلدون في التاريخ عن ابن هشام والواقدي والبلاذري وابن عبد الحكم والطبري والمسعودي وابن الاثير وابن العميد . ونقل في الجغرافيا عن بطليموس مثلما نقل عن الادريسي والبكري والمقدسي وابن حوقل والعذري. وفي تقسيم ابن خلدون للعلوم تراوح بين المفهوم الاغريقي ومفهوم اخوان الصفا ، وقد افتقر في هذا التقسيم عموما الى الاصالة والمنهجية . وقد ابتعد ابن خلدون في اسلوبه عن السجع والمشابهة والاستعانة بالمحسنات البديعية واللفظية ، وتميز هذا الاسلوب بالبساطة والتواضع ، ولكنه احتوى احيانا على الفاظ عامية بل وعلى اخطاء نحوية 

[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]المخطوط الثانى

ابن النفيس









نبذة عن ابن النفيس



علاء الدين ابو العلا علي بن ابي الحزم القرشي ( بفتح القاف والراء ) الشافعي المصري . وسمي في بعض المخطوطات ابو الحسن بدلا من ابي العلا ، وابن ابي الحرم ( بالراء ) ، وابي الجرم ( بالجيم ) . طبيب واديب سوري . ولد في دمشق عام 1210م ، وتوفي في القاهرة عام 1288م أو 1296 م. َ
درس الطب في بيمارستان ابن زنكي في دمشق على الدخوار ، وعلى عمران الاسرائيلي ، ثم حضر الى القاهرة زمن الملك الايوبي الكامل ، فعمل في المستشفى الناصري المنسوب الى الناصر صلاح الدين ، ثم اصبح رئيسا لأطباء المستشفى المنصوري الذي أسسه المنصور قلاوون عام 1285م ، وترك لهذا المستشفى الاخير بيته ومكتبه. َ
عاش ابن النفيس منقطعا لدراساته الطبية ، فلم يتزوج ، وقيل ان تواضعه في شؤون العلم كان بالغا ، وانه كان كثير الاجتماع بأهل العلم والطب في داره يناقشهم بهدوء وبلا انزعاج الى ان يسفر الصباح . وقد انتقده معاصروه بأنه اذا وصف لا يخرج بأحد عن مألوفه ، ولا يصف دواءا ما امكنه ان يصف غذاء ، ولا مركبا ما امكنه الاستغناء بمفرد . كما قيل انه ما كان يتردد في التصريح بجهله مرضا او بعدم استطاعته علاجه . ولا تعود عبقرية ابن النفيس الى ما اشار به احد العلماء العرب من حفظه عن ظهر قلب لكتب ابن سينا ، وانما الى تصحيحه الهادئ وفيما يشبه الاعتذار لكتابات جالينوس وابن سينا ووقوعه على دورة القلب الصغرى ، ولعله بنى ملاحظاته على ممارسته للتشريح. َ
وقد نفى ابن النفيس عن نفسه تهمة التشريح ، ومع ذلك فتصحيحاته عن مسار الدم في القلب ، وعن وظيفة العروق فيه ، لا تستقيم من دونها . فقد انكر ابن النفيس ما قال به جالينوس من وجود مسام دقيقة يمر خلالها الدم من تجويف القلب الايمن الى تجويف القلب الايسر ، وذهب الى ان مرور الدم من التجويف الايمن انما يتم عن طريق الشريان الرئوي الى الرئة حيث يمتزج الدم بالهواء ، ثم من الرئة عن طريق الوريد الرئوي الى التجويف الايسر حيث يتم تكوين الروح الذي يجري من القلب الى الانسجة . اما دورة الدم الكبرى ، أي عودة الدم من الانسجة الى القلب ، فانها لم تعرف حتى هارفي بعد ذلك بثلاثة قرون . َ
كذلك تنبه ابن النفيس الى ان غذاء القلب يأتيه من الدم المار في عروق القلب ، كما صحح لابن سينا ما نقله عن جالينوس حول تجاويف القلب وقوله ان في تجاويف القلب ثلاثة بطون هو غير صحيح لأن في القلب بطينان فقط ، احدهما مملوء من الدم وهو الايمن ، والآخر مملوء من الروح وهو الايسر ، ولا منفذ بين هذين البطينيين البتة ، والا كان الدم ينفذ الى موضع الروح فيفسد جوهرها. َ
وقد ضمن ابن النفيس اكتشافه للدورة الدموية الصغرى شرحه لكتاب ( تشريح القانون ) لابن سينا ، ضمنه كتابه ( شرح تشريح القانون ) وهو اهم كتبه . وقد اكتشفت مخطوطته في دار كتب برلين في عام 1921م الطبيب المصري محيي الدين التطاوي. ولهذا فان قيمة ابن النفيس العلمية ، بل الرائدة ، لم تقدر حق قدرها الا اخيرا . َ 
وكان ابن النفيس قد بدأ دراساته شارحا لمؤلفات الآخرين ثم تحول مؤلفا . فبعد شرحه لقانون ابن سينا ، وموجزه ، وشرحه لمسائل حنين بن اسحاق ، ثم لكتاب ابقراط ( الادوية ) ، ثم لتشريح جالينوس ، ألف ابن النفيس ( شرح مفردات القانون ) ، و ( تفاسير العلل وأسباب الامراض ) ، و ( شرح الهداية في الطب ) ، ثم ( الشامل في الطب ) الذي اراد ان يكون في 300 مجلد شاملة كل فروع الطب ، ولكنه لم يكتب منه غير ثمانين مجلدا ، ولم تصلنا منه غير فقرات . كذلك كتب ابن النفيس ( المهذب في الكحل ) ، الذي خصصه لأمراض العيون ، و ( المختار من الاغذية ) . ولابن النفيس ايضا كتاب ( فاضل بن ناطق ) الذي عارض فيه مؤلف ابن طفيل ( حي بن يقظان ) ، و ( الرسالة الكاملة في السيرة النبوية ) ، و ( مختصر علم الحديث ) . وله في النحو ( طريق الفصاحة ) ، وفي القانون ( شرح لكتاب التنبيه الى فروع الشافعية ) لابن اسحاق ابراهيم الشيرازي وغيرها. 


[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]المخطوط الثالث

الصفدى







نبذة عن الصفدى

أبو الصفا خليل بن إيبك الصفدي. ولد في ( صفد ) وعاش في دمشق .
شاعر مشهور ، تولى كتابة الإنشاء بالقاهرة ودمشق وكتابة السر بحلب. ساد في النظم والنثر وكتب الحظ المنسوب ( فائق الجودة ) وبرع في النحو واللغة والأدب والإنشاء. ألف كتبا عديدة منها ( الوافي بالوفيات ) و ( خلوة المحاضرة في جلوة الذاكرة ) (كتاب جناس الأجناس ) ( شرح لامية العجم ) ( نكت الهميان في نكت العميان ) ( زهر الخمائل في ذكر الأوائل ) ( أعيان العصر في أعوان النصر ) ذكر فيه من مات في عصره من الأعيان وغير ذلك.
توفي في دمشق عن / 68 / عاما. رثاه الشيخ جمال الدين بن نباته فقال

فقــدت مـن الخـلان قومـا سـألتهم 

دوام الوفـــا , إن الوفــاء قليــل 

وإن افتقــادي واحــدا بعـد واحـد 

 دليــل عــلى أن لا يــدوم خـليل[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]

المخطوط الرابع

ابن اياس




نبذة عن ابن اياس


محمد بن احمد بن اياس زين الدين الناصري الجركسي الحنفي. مؤرخ وجغرافي مصري . ولد في القاهرة في عام 1448 م وتوفي فيها عام 1524 م. كان جده مملوكا تركيا او شركسيا بيع للسلطان برقوق وخدم بين تلاميذه ، ولكنه اعتق ثم اثرى والده ثراء كبيرا واختلط بوجهاء واعيان القاهرة . ولنشأته الميسرة هذه ، تتلمذ ابن اياس على السيوطي ، ولم تتدفعه الحاجة قط الى مزاولة عمل محدد يكتسب منه. وقد سهل له هذا الامر ان يكون محايدا في كتاباته ، ومع ذلك ففي احكامه بعض القسوة ، واسلوبه مسجع ولكن بسيط واقرب الى العامية. ومع افتقار ابن اياس الى الدقة ، فهو مؤرخ وحيد لعصر اضمحلال المماليك وهو آخر مؤرخيهم ، اذ هو قد شهد الفتح العثماني عام 1517 م ووصفه وصف العين. وقد وضع ابن اياس تواريخه على صور شتى ، فمن مسوداتها ما هو طويل وقصير ووسط . وهناك اختلافات كبيرة بين نصوص مسوداته المحفوظة بدار الكتب المصرية والآستانة و بون و ليننغراد. وقد وصل ببعض كتاباته حتى عام 1522 م. َ
واهم مؤلفات ابن اياس ( بدائع الزهور في وقائع الدهور ) الذي يوجز في عرض عصر قايتباي ويسهب فيما يليه. وقد سرد ابن اياس بعض حوادثه بالعامية ، ولاحظ فساد القضاء والجيش والادارة قبيل الغزو العثماني . وانفرد ببعض الملاحظات الذكية ووصف احوال المجتمع المصري واختلاف طبقاته . وقد وصف نتيجة معركة ( مرج دابق ) بين السلطان سليم وطومان باي بقوله « وزال ملك الاشرف الغوري في لمح البصر فكأنه لم يكن ، فسبحان من لا يزول ملكه .. ثم قام نعي السلطان ومن معه من الامراء والاعيان الذين قتلوا وصار في كل حارة وزقاق وشارع من القاهرة صراخ وبكاء ورجت القاهرة وضجت الناس واضطربت الاحوال وكثر القيل والقال » .
وقد صور ابن اياس شجاعة طومان باي وجيشه في الدفاع عن مصر ، ثم فظائع الجند الاتراك ، وسفكهم للدماء ، وهتكهم للحرمات والاعراض ، ونهبهم لكل ثمين في البلاد. ولكنه عاد بعد وفاة السلطان سليم للترحم والدعاء له ، وبتلقيبه بالملك المظفر وبالدعاء لولده وخليفته بالنصر. َ
ولابن اياس في الجغرافيا ( نشق الازهار في عجائب الاقطار ) وهو قصة الكون منذ الخليقة ، وعجائبه واخباره حتى عصره . وله ( مرج الزهور في وقائع الدهور ) . ويعتبر الكتابان الاخيران من الكتب المشوشة التي نقل ابن اياس نبذها في مختلف المواضيع ومن كل مكان . وقد وصف اماري الكتاب الاول بانه نقلي ثانوي . ويستشهد كراتشكوفسكي بما كتبه ابن اياس عن المحيط الاطلنطي بعد قرن كامل من اكتشاف كولومبس لامريكا بأنه : « .. لا يعلم عنه شيء .. لأن أحدا لم يجرؤ على الضرب فيه » كي يدين المؤلف والمجتمع الذي عاش فيه[/frame]


يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]

المخطوط الخامس

المقريزى






















نبذة عن المقريزى


ابو العباس تقي الدين احمد بن علي بن علاء الدين بن محيي الدين بن تميم الحسيني . مؤرخ وموسوعي مصري ولد في القاهرة عام 1364م ، وتوفي فيها عام 1442م .ينسب الى حارة المقارزة ، احدى حارات بعلبك بسوريا ، ولكنه ولد ونشأ في القاهرة ، وقد رباه فيها جده لامه ، وقد نشأ حنفيا ثم تحول الى الشافعية ، وخدم الملك الظاهر برقوق متوليا له الخطابة ، وامانة الجامع الحاكم ، وديوان الانشاء والقضاء ، وحسبة القاهرة ، ثم الوجه البحري . ولكنه نحي عن الوظيفة الاخيرة مرتين ثم اعيد اليها . ورحل بعد ذلك الى سورية ، فزار دمشق مع الملك الناصر ، وبقي فيها عشر سنوات متوليا نظارة اوقاف البيمارستان النوري ، ثم عين نائبا لحاكم دمشق . كذلك أمضى حوالي خمس سنوات في مكة ، ولكنه عاد بعد ذلك الى القاهرة وانقطع فيها للكتابة . وقد وصف المقريزي بشيخ المؤرخين ، ومؤرخ الديار المصرية ، ويتناول تاريخه فترة هامة من فترات التاريخ الاسلامي ، هي فترة انتهاء الحروب الصليبية . وقد قيل انه الف حوال 200 كتاب اكثرها في التاريخ . واهم هذه الكتب ( المواعظ والاعتبار في الخطط والآثار ) المعروف باسم ( خطط المقريزي ) .َ
و ( المواعظ ) هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي انتقل الينا في تفاصيل العصر الفاطمي ، وهو في اربعة اجزاء . الأول عن الديار المصرية ، ومرافقها ، وخراجها . والثاني في العواصم الاسلامية الاخرى . والثالث عن القاهرة . والرابع عن التعليم في مصر . والمقريزي هو اعظم مؤرخي ( الخطط ) ، أي الأحياء السكنية الشعبية ، واغزرهم مادة وافضلهم عرضا . وقد تقابل مع ابن خلدون ودرس مقدمته ، وتعرض في كتاباته للتاريخ والسياسة مثلما تعرض للاقتصاد والاجتماع والحياة الفكرية . وقد ظهر هذا في ( الخطط ) كما في ( اغاثة الامة بكشف الغمة ) . َ
وللمقريزي في تاريخ مصر ايضا ( البيان والاعراب عما بارض مصر من الاعراب ) ، و (تاريخ الاقباط ) ، و ( تاريخ الجيش ) . وله في التاريخ العام ( الخبر عن البشر ) ، و( السلوك في معرفة دول الملوك ) ، الذي يهتم بعهد الايوبيين ، و ( الالمام في تأخر من بأرض الجيش من ملوك الاسلام ) ، و ( الطرفة الغريبة في اخبار حضرموت العجيبة ) ، و ( اسقاط الحنفاء في اخبار الائمة والخلفاء ). َ
وللمقريزي ايضا رسالة في الاوزان والاكيال ) ، وهي من مقدمة وثماني فصول في اوزان ونقود مكة والمدينة والمدن الاخرى . وكذا ( النقود الاسلامية القديمة ) ، وهي في انواع النقود واوزانها ، والخراج والمكوس منذ الجاهلية . وله ايضا ( نحلة عبر النحل ) عن النحل وفوائده ، وأنواع الزهور التي يقع عليها .



[/frame]


يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]

المخطوط السادس

ابن عربى











نبذة عن ابن عربى

ابو بكر محمد بن علي بن محمد الحاتمي الطائي الاندلسي المعروف بمحيي الدين . فيلسوف واديب وفقيه وصوفي اندلسي . لقب بالشيخ الاكبر . ولد في مرسية بالاندلس عام 1165م ، وتوفي في دمشق عام 1240م. نشأ في مرسية ، ودرس فيها وفي اشبيلية ، ثم زار مصر والشام وتركيا والعراق وشبه الجزيرة العربية ، واستقر في دمشق وتوفي بها . وقد لقب ابن عربي بالشيخ الاكبر ، وبشيخ الصوفية ، ورأس مدرسة صوفية متميزة ، واشتهر بمذهبه في وحدة الوجود والاديان ، وهو يكاد يوحد بين الاديان كلها ، فالدين عنده لله ، والديانة الصحيحة هي ان يتقبل الانسان جميع صور العبادات . َ
وكان ابن عربي ظاهريا في العبادات والمعاملات ، وباطنيا في العقائد ، وكان يستخدم رموزا كثيرة في كتاباته ، ويجيز تطبيق المنهج التشككي الى حد كبير . وقد اتهم ابن عربي بالتأثر بإلهيات الاغريق ، واتهمه ابن تيمية وابن حجر العسقلاني بالالحاد ، وحرم السيوطي النظر في كتبه . وقد كتب ابن عربي حوالي 200 مؤلف ، وقيل 400 ، أهمها : ( الفتوحات المكية ) ، وهو اكبر واهم كتبه ، وربما اهم واكبر كتب الصوفية بلا استثناء . وهو في عشرة اجزاء و560 بابا ، وقد ذكر ابن عربي انه ثمرة ما فتح الله به عليه وهو في مكة ، وانه قد ضمنه معارف الهامية يبثها الله في قلوب من شاء . َ
ومن اهم مؤلفات ابن عربي الاخرى ( فصوص الحكم ) الذي جعله من 27 فصا ، قرن كل فص منها باسم نبي وبفكرة تتصل به . وكذا ( ذخائر الاعلاق في شرح ترجمان الاشواق ) الذي كتبه لدفع المطاعن والشكوك عن نفسه ، وعبر فيه نظما عن احساساته في الحب الالهي ، ثم تولى بنفسه شرح ما نظمه . وله ايضا ( محاضرة الابرار ومسامرة الاخيار ) ، و ( جامع الاحكام ) .

[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="10 80"]


المخطوط السابع
البيرونى







نبذة عن البيرونى

ابو الريحان محمد بن احمد الخوارزمي الملقب ببرهان الحق . فيلسوف ومؤرخ وطبيب وكيميائي ورياضي وفلكي ومنجم خوارزمي . ولد في خوارزم في عام 973 م ، وتوفي في بغداد عام 1051 م. 
ولد في قرية من ضواحي مدينة كاث عاصمة دولة خوارزم. ولكن لا يعرف نسبته على وجه التحديد، كما أشار هو نفسه بقوله "أنا في الحقيقة لا أعرف نسبتي... ولا أعرف من كان جدي". 

نشأ في خوارزم ودرس فيها علوم النبات على عالم اغريقي ، ثم تركها في حوالي سن العشرين الى سواحل بحر قزوين فرارا مما الم بها من اضطرابات. وفي موطنه الجديد التقى باستاذه الثاني ابي سهل عيسى المسيحي . وبعد ذلك طوف البيروني ، وعاش سنوات كثيرة في فارس والهند ، ودرس فلسفتها بالاضافة الى الفلسفة الاغريقية . وقد اشاد بالاخيرة اذ قال : ان الفلسفات الاخرى لم تنجب مثل سقراط . َ
وينسب البيروني الى بيرون ( الآن في باكستان ) ، وقد كانت له محاورات كثيرة مع ابن سينا . وتدل محاوراته على حدة مزاجه ، وعلى صعوبة حياته في بدئها . وقد اكثر في مراسلاته من الشكوى ، ولكن حياته تحسنت بعد ذلك حين استقر في البلاط الغزنوي . َ
وقد اثر الرازي بشدة في البيروني حتى الف عنه كتابا، ولكن البيروني لم يستطع ان يوافق الرازي تماما في معتقداته. وكان البيروني شيعيا ثم انقلب سنيا ، وكان شديد التعصب لجنسه ، والاحساس بقوميته ، والافتخار بذاته. ومع ذلك فقد صرح بان عربية زمانه اقدر على نقل علوم زمانه من فارسيتها ، وقد كتب البيروني بالعربية حوالي نصف مؤلفاته ، ولكن كانت له تحفظات خصوصا على الكتابة العربية وكان يشكل اسمه كلما كتبه بفتح الباء واتسكين الياء. َ
ومع عمق افكار البيروني ، اتسم اسلوبه في العربية بشدة التعقيد والايجاز . وقد اهمل البيروني في عصره ومن بعد ذلك في المشرق الاسلامي ، ولم يعرف قط في الاندلس ، ولم يترجم الى اللاتينية في العصور الوسطى . فلم تعرفه اوربا الا في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي ، ولم ترتفع مكانته بين العرب الا بعد ارتفاعها في الغرب . وهو عند روزن « لا مثيل له في الادب العلمي القديم او الوسيط في الشرق او الغرب » . وقد اطلق المستشرق الفرنسي سارتون على زمانه ، أي من منتصف القرن 10 الى منتصف القرن 11 م ، اسم « عصر البيروني » . َ
وقد ألف البيروني في الرياضيات والفلك والتنجيم والتاريخ والجغرافيا والجيولوجيا والصيدلة والطبيعيات وغيرها من العلوم . وقد وصف ياقوت الحموي تراثه بانه كان يفوق حمل بعير. كما يعد البيروني من اعظم العلماء الموسوعيين في كل العصور . وقد قدرت مؤلفاته بحوالي 180 مؤلفا ما بين كتاب ومقالة ورسالة . واهم هذه المؤلفات ( استخراج الاوتار في الدائرة بخواص الخط المنحني الواقع فيها ). وقد حدد البيروني فيه طول وتر الدائرة ، واوجد وتر العشر فيها. وحدد جيب 18ْ ، فقدره بما يساوي 0.30915 وهو في جداولنا الحاضرة 0.3090 ، كذلك اشتغل لبيروني باوتار الاقواس ، فاوجد قيمة وتو 20ط/9=0.68404027 ، وهي في جداولنا الحاضرة تساوي 0.68404028 ، وقد حاول البيروني تثليث الزاوية . واوجد معادلة لحساب نصف قطر الارض قاعدة البيروني وهي : س = (ف-جنان)/(1-جنان) . َ
كذلك الف البيروني ( القانون المسعودي في الهيئة والنجوم ) , وقد حذا فيه حذو مؤلفات بطليموس ، وجعله من مقدمة وثلاثة اجزاء . ويشتمل ( القانون المسعودي )على 11 مقالة و135 بابا. ويبحث الجزء الاول منه (4 مقالات ) في الكون والاثير والارض والتقاويم ). والثاني (4 مقالات ) في البلدان والمسافات وحركات الشمس والكواكب والكسوف والخسوف . والثالث ( 3 مقالات ) في صور السماء . وقد قيل انه لما اهدى البيروني كتابه للسلطان مسعود ، سير له السلطان ثلاثة جمال محملة بالفضة ، فردها له البيروني قائلا انه انما يخدم العلم للعلم لا للمال. َ
ومن مؤلفات البيروني في الفلك ( العمل بالاسطرلاب ) و ( تقاليد الهيئة ) ، وكذا رسائله ( المتفرقة في الهيئة ) التي جمعت 11 رسالة مختلفة منها ( اقامة البرهان على الدائرة للبوزجاني ) و ( كيفية تسطيح الكرة للصاغاني ). وللبيروني في التنجيم ( التفهيم لاوائل صناعة النجوم ) ، وفي الجيوكيمياء ( الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر ) الذي يتألف من قسمين . الأول منهما لغوي ، يبحث في كل ما قيل في الجواهر والفلزات من ادب وشعر . والثاني يرتب الاحجار الكريمة الى ياقوت ، وبدخشي ، وبياجاذي ، والماس ، وستياذج ، ولؤلؤ ، وزمرد ، وفيروز ، ويقسم الفلزات الى زئبق ، وذهب ، وفضة ، ونحاس ، وحديد ، واسرب ، وخارصين ، وشبة ، ونحاس ابيض ، ونحاس مسبوك . وقد اهدى البيروني كتابه ( الجماهر ) للملك ابي الفتح مودود بن مسعود . وقد حدد البيروني الوزن النوعي لثمانية عشر معدنا وحجرا، وانكر امكان تحويل المعادن ، وتجاهل الخواص السحرية للاحجار . َ
وقد انتقل الينا من مراسلات البيروني مع ابن سينا حوالي 20 رسالة . وله في التاريخ العام ( الآثار الباقية عن القرون الخالية ) الذي لقي تقديرا كبيرا في اوربا . وله عن الهند الى جانب ( راشيكات الهند ) كتاب تاريخي شهير هو ( تحقيق ما للهند من مقولة مقبولة او مرزولة ). وقد عرف البيروني ان سهول الهند كانت مغمورة بالمياه ، وان رواسب البحر قد ترسبت فوقها . والى هذا قام البيروني بمحاولات جادة لتسطيح الصور ، وتبسيط رسم الخرائط الجغرافية . َ
وقد الف البيروني في الصيدلة ( كتاب الصيدلة في الطب ) الذي يتضمن خصائص العقارات المستخلصة من النباتات والاعشاب والحيوانات والمعادن . وفي الكتاب فصول عن واجبات واعمال الصيدلي .


[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="8 80"]

المخطوط الثامن

التبريزى 






نبذة عن التبريزى

ابو زكريا يحيى بن علي بن محمد بن الحسن بن بسطام الشيباني التبريزي المعروف بالخطيب التبريزي (من أهل تبريز وإليها نسبته) من كبار علماء اللغة والأدب العرب . ولد في تبريز بشمال ايران عام 1030 م ، وتوفي ببغداد عام 1108 م. قصد فيلسوف المعرة ابا العلاء المعري وأخذ عنه وعن الجرجاني . من مؤلفاته: ( شرح ديوان الحماسة لأبي تمام ) و ( تهذيب اصلاح المنطق ) ، و ( تهذيب الالفاظ ) ، و ( شرح سَقط الزند للمعري ) . َ



[/frame]
يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]


المخطوط التاسع
ابن الجوزى












نبذة عن ابن الجوزى


هو جمال الدين بو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي  بن محمد بن على بن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن حمادي بن أحمد بن محمد بن جعفر بن عبد الله بن القاسم بن النضر بن القاسم بن محمد بن عبد الله القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق، رضي الله عنه، القرشي التيمي البكري البغدادي الفقيه الحنبلي الحافظ المفسر الواعظ المؤرخ الأديب المعروف بابن الجوزي،  . مؤرخ وموسوعي واديب عراقي (1116-1200م). 

ولد العلامة ابن الجوزي "بدرب حبيب" الواقعة في بغداد، واختلف في تاريخ ولادته:

قيل: سنة 508، وقيل سنة 509، وقيل سنة 510 هجرية، والأرجح أنه ولد بعد العشرة كما يظهر ذلك في بعض مؤلفاته في الوعظ، حيث يقول: أنه بدأ التصنيف سنة 528هـ، وله من العمر 17 سنة  ولما نقل عنه أيضا في ذيل تاريخ بغداد لابن النجار (أنه كان يقول: لا أتحقق مولدي غير أنه مات والدي في سنة 514هـ، وقالت الوالدة كان لك من العمر ثلاث سنين)
نشأ في بغداد ودرس على مشايخها ، وكان امام عصره في الحديث والوعظ ، ولكنه الف في فنون شتى وترك ما يزيد على مائة مؤلف في التراجم والسير والتاريخ والجغرافيا والطب والفقه والحديث والتصوف . اهم كتبه ( المنتظم في تاريخ الامم ) ، وهو تاريخ عام من بدء الخليقة حتى عام 1173 م و ( الذهب المسبوك في سير الملوك ) و ( مثير عظم الساكن الى اشرف الاماكن ) و ( تبصرة الاخبار في نيل مصر واخوانه من الانهار ) و ( منير الغرام الى ســـاكن الشام ) .



أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد. 

[/frame]



يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="3 80"]


المخطوط العاشر

ابن الأثير








نبذة عن ابن الأثير

عز الدين ابو الحسن علي بن محمد . مؤرخ وأديب عراقي ، ولد في الجزيرة ( العراق ) عام 556 هـ 1160 م، وتوفي في الموصل ، في العراق عام 1234م. تلقى علومه في الموصل وبغداد على الطويسي وفي الشام على زين الامناء . وذكر ابن خلكان انه تتلمذ عليه في حلب. ثم عاد ابن الاثير فاستقر في الموصل وكتب فيها معظم كتبه. وابن الاثير ناقل في اكثر مؤلفاته ، ولكنه مدقق . فقد نقل في تاريخ العراق وخراسان عن السلامي . زمن اهم كتبه (الكامل في التاريخ ) الذي اعتمد فيه على الطبري في الاجزاء السبعة الأولى ، وفي الخمسة الباقية على مؤلفين مختلفين. ويتناول ( الكامل ) الفترة من بدء الخليقة حتى عام 626 هـ 1229 م. وافضل ما يتعرض له من احداث هي احداث زمانه ، وهو عصر الحروب الصليبية ، ورغم اشادة ابن الاثير ببطولات صلاح الدين فقد تحامل عليه ربما لصلات ابن الاثير بالتركيين. كذلك كتب ابن الاثير ( تاريخ اتابكة الموصل ) وهو معجم ابجدي في تاريخ الصحابة ، و ( اللباب في مختصر الانساب ) الذي لخص فيه ( كتاب الانساب ) للسمعاني. وقد هذب السيوطي هذا الكتاب الاخير في كتابه ( لب الالباب في تحرير الانساب ) . كذلك الف ابن الاثير ( تحفة العجائب وطرفة الغرائب ). 



َ[/frame]


يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]


المخطوط الحادى عشر

ابن سعيد




نبذة عن ابن سعيد


ابو الحسن علي بن موسى القنسي . مؤرخ واديب وجغرافي اندلسي . ولد قرب غرناطة عام 1214م ، وتوفي في دمشق عام 1274م. ينتسب الى اسرة عريقة من اهل الادب ، وقد ورث حب الكتب والاطلاع والتأليف عن أبي عمران موسى بن محمد بن سعيد . وقد اشترك بنو سعيد في تأليف كتاب حافل عن الادب العربي في شتى البلاد هو ( المغرب في حلى المغرب ) على أساس من كتاب في نفس الموضوع الفه ابراهيم الحجاري يسمى ( المسهب ) . وقد جد في هذا العمل ابو عمران موسى بن سعيد ، ثم تولى اكمال الكتاب علي بن سعيد هذا الذي نتحدث عنه . وقد ولد ابن سعيد في قلعة يخصب بالاندلس ودرس في اشبيلية ، ثم رحل مع اسرته الى المشرق للحج ، وتوفي ابوه في الاسكندرية وواصل هو رحلته الى القاهرة ، وفيها التقى بابن النديم ، الاديب الحلبي الشهير ، فانتقل الى حلب ثم دمشق فالموصل والبصرة و ارجان ثم عاد الى مصر . َ
وقد وصف ابن سعيد مكتبات بغداد الست والثلاثين بحماس واعجاب شديدين . وفي طريق عودته اطال ابن سعيد الاقامة في تونس راجيا ان يساعده ابن عمه احمد بن سعيد وكان ذا حظوة لدى الخليفة المستنصر ، ولكن ابن عمه لم يكرم وفادته فعاد الى المشرق وانصرف الى التأليف واكمال كتاب ( المغرب في حلى المغرب ) حتى توفي في دمشق . وقد دافع ابن سعيد عن الاندلس دفاعا حارا في رسالة مشهورة له في فضل الاندلس اوردها المقري في ( نفح الطيب ) ذيلا على رسالة ابن حزم في فضل الاندلس ايضا . ووضع ابن سعيد مدن الاندلس في مرتبة تعلو على مراتب المدن الاخرى . َ 
ولابن سعيد مؤلفات تاريخية وجغرافية وادبية كثيرة اكبرها واشهرها كتاب ( فلك الارب المحيط على لسان العرب ) الذي بدأه ابوه وأتمه هو . وكتاب ( جغرافية الاقاليم السبعة ) واسمه الحقيقي هو ( بسط الارض في طولها والعرض ) ، وقد نشرت معظم اجزاء كتاب ( المغرب في حلى المغرب ) وهو نصف كتاب ( فلك الارب ) ، اما نصفه الآخر وهو ( المشرحة في المشرحة ) فيبدو ان ابن سعيد لم يكتبه لانه لم يعثر له على اثر . 


َ[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]


المخطوط الثانى عشر

العكبرى






نبذة عن العكبرى


هو عبد الله بن الحسين بن عبد الله العكبري. أبو البقاء محيي الدين. أصله من (عكبرا) - بلدة شرقي دجلة بين بغداد والموصل. فقيه حنبلي, عالم بالأدب واللغة والحساب والفرائض. أخذ هذه العلوم عن مشايخ عصره في بغداد وسمع الحديث من أئمته. أصيب بالجدري في صغره فعمي, وكانت طريقته في التأليف أن يطلب الكتاب في الموضوع الذي يريده فيقرؤه عليه بعض تلاميذه ثم يملي ما تجمع في فكره. صنف على هذه الطريقة كتبا منها: (شرح ديوان المتنبي) و (اللباب في علل البناء والإعراب) و (شرح اللمع لابن جني) و (التبيان في إعراب القرآن) و (إعراب الحديث) و (إعراب ديوان الحماسة) لأبي تمام و (شرح المفصل للزمخشري) و (شرح المقامات الحريرية) وصنف في الحساب (الاستيعاب في علم الحساب) وغير ذلك. توفي عن 68 عاما. [/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="8 80"]

المخطوط الثالث عشر

ابن خلكان




نبذة عن ابن خلكان

احمد بن محمد بن ابراهيم شمس الدين ابو العباس البرمكي الاربيلي الشافعي . مؤرخ واديب عراقي (1211- 1281 م ) . نشأ في اربيل بالعراق ، وتلقى العلم على الجواليقي وابن شداد في حلب ، وامضى معظم حياته متنقلا بين الشام ومصر ، قائما بالتدريس او متوليا القضاء حتى توفي في دمشق . وكان للابن خلكان نظم حسن ، ومحاضرات في غاية الجودة . وقد اشتهر بكتابه ( وفيات الاعيان وابناء الزمان ، مما ثبت بالنقل او السماع او اثبته العيان ) وهو معجم تاريخي يشتمل على 846 ترجمة للمشاهير وقد بذل ابن خلكان جهدا كبيرا في تحقيق تاريخ مولدهم ووفاتهم ، وتقييد اسمائهم بالحركات ، وتعريف الامكنة والاشخاص . وقد اتم ابن خلكان مؤلفه عام 1273 م.َ[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]

المخطوط الرابع عشر

ابن فضل الله العمرى





نبذة عن ابن فضل الله العمرى


العُمَري ، ابو العباس شهاب الدين احمد بن يحيى بن فضل الله الدمشقي . جغرافي واديب مصري 1301 - 1349 م. ولد في دمشق من اسرة مصرية يرجع نسبها الى عمر بن الخطاب ، ولذلك عرف بالعمري . تلقى تعليمه بالقاهرة والاسكندرية والحجاز ، ثم خدم في ديوان الانشاء ، وعين قاضيا بالقاهرة ، ولكن السلطان الناصر غضب عليه ، فترك البلاد الى دمشق حيث توفي وهو لايزال في الاربعينيات من عمره .َ
وفي مؤلفات العمري من النقل اكثر ما فيها من الاصالة ، واهم هذه المؤلفات ( التعريف بالمصطلح الشريف ) الذي نقح بعد ذلك وتغير اسمه الى ( تكثيف التعريف بالمصطلح الشريف ) ، والموسوعة الجغرافية التاريخية ( مسالك الابصار في ممالك الامصار ) والمسماة احيانا ( اخبار الملوك ) ، والتي قيل انها كانت في 32 جزءا. ويهتم العمري في موسوعته ( المسالك ) اهتماما خاصا بتاريخ وعمارة المساجد ، فيورد اوصاف الكعبة ، والمسجد الاقصى ، والمسجد النبوي ، والمسجد الأموي . وللعمري كذلك ( الدرر الفرائد ) وهو مختصر ( قلائد العقبان ) لابن خاقان ، وكتاب ( ممالك عباد الصليب ) الذي يضم وصف الاحوال السياسية والاجتماعية في فرنسا والمانيا والبندقية وجنوة وهو من الكتب الاسلامية القليلة التي تهتم بغير البلاد الاسلامية.َ[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]


المخطوط الخامس عشر

الكتبى







نبذة عن الكتبى


هو صلاح الدين محمد بن شاكر بن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الكتبي الداراني الدمشقي ابن شاكر الكتبي . مؤرخ وكتبي سوري (1287م-1362م). ولد في ( داريا ) من قرى دمشق ونشأ في حلب  ودرس فيها وفي دمشق ، ثم اتخذ الى جانب كتابة التاريخ تجارة الكتب .وكان فقيرا جدا واشتغل بتجارة الكتب فربح منها مالا طائلا وقد الف ( عيون التاريخ ) وذيلا لكتاب ابن خلكان ( وفيات الاعيان ) جعل اسـمه ( فوات الوفيات ) . َ[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]


المخطوط السادس عشر

ياقوت الحموى




نبذة عن ياقوت الحموى

ابو عبد الله ياقوت بن عبد الله شهاب الدين البغدادي الحموي الرومي . جغرافي ومؤرخ ولد فى بلاد الروم من اصل رومي او يوناني . ولد في مكان مجهول حوالي عام 1179م ، وتوفي في حلب بسورية عام 1228م . أسر سغيرا واشتراه تاجر يدعى عسكر بن أبى نصر بن أبراهيم من حماة (سوريا) وهو بعد طفل لم يكن يجيد لغته الاصلية ، حتى انه كان من الصعب تحديد اصلها ، وكان هذا التاجر يسكن بغداد فرباه وعلمه ثم لقنه الآداب والفقه الاسلاميين ، اذ اراده ان يصبح كاتبا وحاسبا له في تجارته . وكان يصحبه معه في اسفاره ، او يوفده وحده في مهمات تجارية ، حتى زار ياقوت مدنا اسلامية كثيرة ، ثم اعتقه سيده سنة 596هـ وابعده عن العمل ، فاشتغل بنسخ الكتب فترة ثم عاد الى خدمة سيده وسافر بتجارته مرة اخرى ، فلما عاد منها وجده قد مات ، فأخذ من تجارته نصيبه الذي مكنه من الاتجار لحسابه الخاص ، وجعل بعض تجارته كتبا واخذ يتنقل بتجارته الجديدة بين البلاد ، فزار مدن العراق والشــــام وتركيا وايران والعراق حتى انتهى بحلب فأقام فيها إلى أ، توفى عن 52 عاما .قامت شهرته على تصنيف الكتب التي دلت على اتساع علمه في التاريخ والأدب ومعرفة البلدان وفي دقة ملاحظته وأمانته في ما يؤدي,َ[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="3 80"]

المخطوط السابع عشر
السهر وردى




نبذة عن السهروردى


ابو الفتوح ( ابو حفص ) عمر بن عبد الله بن عبد الله بن يحيى بن حبيش بن عموية بن امبرك ينتهي نسبه إلى أبي بكر الصديق الملقب بشهاب الدين المقتول . فقيه شافعي واعظ من كبار رجال الصوفية فيلسوف اشراقي عراقي . ولد في سهرورد ، (سَهَر وَرَد ) ، زنجان ، عراق العجم في عام 1155م ، وقتل في حلب عام 1191م  كان شيخ الشيوخ في بغداد أوفده الخليفة إلى عدة جهات رسولا وأقعد في آخر عمره فكان يحمل في محفة إلى الجامع َ

درس علم الفلسفة والدين على مجد الدين البيلي في مراغة ، وعاش متنقلا بين مدن فارس والعراق وسوريا ، وكان « أوحدا في العلوم الحكمية ، جامعا للفنون الفلسفية ، بارعا في الاصول الفلكية ، مفرط الذكاء ، جيد الفطرة ، فصيح العبارة ، لم يناظر احدا الا غلبه ، ولم يباحث محصلا الا زاد عليه .. » . وقد حنق عليه شيوخ حلب وشكوه الى صلاح الدين عاملين له محضرا بكفره ، وقالوا : « إن بقي هذا فإنه يفسد اعتقاد الملك الظاهر بن صلاح الدين الايوبي ، وان اطلق فانه يفسد أي ناحية كان بها في البلاد » . فأمر صلاح الدين ابنه الظاهر بقتله ، واختار السروردي ان يترك في مكان منعزل وان يمنع عنه الطعام والشراب حتى يموت ، ولم يكن قد جاوز السادسة والثلاثين من عمره .َ
وقد قيل ان السهروردي قد جمع بين حكمة الفرس ، وفلسفة اليونان ، وسلوك الصوفية . وانه انتهى الى فلسفته الاشراقية والتي اسماها بـ ( علم الانوار ) ، وطريق هذه الفلسفة هو الذوق ، ووسيلتها لغة رمزية استخلص السهروردي الفاظها عن الفارسية القديمة. وتعود اصول فلسفة الاشراق الى محاولات الفلاسفة المسلمين التوفيق بين فلسفة اليونان وتعاليم الاسلام . فقد اراد الكندي ان يجد الوحدة والتطابق بينهما ، ولكن ابن سينا انحاز شيئا ما ناحية الفلسفة اليونانية. أما السهروردي فقد انحاز ناحية افلوطين. ومضمون فلسفته المتأثرة بالفيض الافلوطيني انه يوجد في قمة الوجود ( نور الأنوار ) الذي يفيض عنه النور الابداعي الاول ، ثم عن هذا يفيض الثاني والثالث والرابع الى ما لا نهاية . ويسمي السهروردي هذه الانوار ( الانوار الطولية ) ، وعن اشعة هذه الانوار تتكون في النهاية ( العقول العرضية ) وهي التي تؤلف (عقول) أو ( أنوار ) عالمنا الارضي ، وهو عالم اوسط ، او محطة روحية وسطى يسمي السهروردي عالمها بـ ( عالم البرازخ ) . وهذه المحطة الروحية تتوسط بين عالم الحس ، او عالم الظلمات ، وعالم العقل او عالم الانوار العقلية الخالصة.َ
وغاية المذهب الاشراقي ان يرسم الطريق العقلي للتطهر وللوصول الى الحضرة النورانية، ويتحد الوجود هنا بالمعرفة الاشراقية ، لاسيما ونحن بصدد عالم كله انوار جوهرية. َ وقد لخص السهروردي فلسفته في ( حكمة الاشراق ) الذي يتألف من مقدمة و جزأين ، والجزء الاول في مشكلات المنطق والطبيعة ، والثاني في تخطيط العالم العقلي النوراني. وقد الحق السهروردي بكتابه قصة ادبية وصوفية رمزية اسماها ( قصة القرية الغربية ). َ
وللسهروردي ايضا ( هياكل النور ) الذي يتألف من سبع هياكل يرمز كل هيكل منها لاحدى منافذ المعرفة الانسانية ، و ( التلويحات اللوحية والعرشية ) الذي اكمله في ( المقاومات ) و ( الالواح العمادية ) و ( المعارج ) و ( المشارع والمطارحات) . وللسهروردي في التصوف ( جذب القلوب الى مواصلة المحبوب ) و (عوارف المعارف) . ويتألف ( العوارف ) من 63 بابا توضح سير الصوفية واعمالهم واحوالهم وسلوكهم واصولهم ومبادئهم.َ[/frame]
يتبع

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ده
موضوع متكامل فعلا يا قلب مصر
واول مرة بصراحة اسمع عن حاجات كتير فيه واشوفها
وفعلا بقي مرجع مهم جدا
كل الشكر لك علي مجهودك الجميل
وتعبك في اعداد الموضوع حتي يخرج بالصورة الجميلة دي
مش كنت عاوزة اشوه الموضوع بتعليقي  ::$:  
بس كان لازم اشكرك عليه بصراحة  :l2:  
خالص مودتي لك دائما  :Love:  
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد المليجي

::nooo::  
طب هو في ايه ممكن يقال علي موضوع زي دي
شكرا مش كفاية ابدا في موضوع رائع زي دي
عموما برضة نبقي نحاول نضيف شىء 
و جزاك الله خير علي مجهود حضرتك المفيد جدا جدا دي
 :Smart:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ايه الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ده
> موضوع متكامل فعلا يا قلب مصر
> واول مرة بصراحة اسمع عن حاجات كتير فيه واشوفها
> وفعلا بقي مرجع مهم جدا
> كل الشكر لك علي مجهودك الجميل
> وتعبك في اعداد الموضوع حتي يخرج بالصورة الجميلة دي
> مش كنت عاوزة اشوه الموضوع بتعليقي  
> بس كان لازم اشكرك عليه بصراحة  
> خالص مودتي لك دائما



أم احمد الجميلة
الله يخليكى يارب على الكلام الجميل قوى دا
ووجودك نور الموضوع 
وانا بالفعل نفسى الموضوع دا يكمل ان شاء الله ويبقى مرجع لكل المخطوطات الأثرية اللى صعب اننا نشوفها فى الحقيقة لندرتها
باشكرك على تشريفك الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> طب هو في ايه ممكن يقال علي موضوع زي دي
> شكرا مش كفاية ابدا في موضوع رائع زي دي
> عموما برضة نبقي نحاول نضيف شىء 
> و جزاك الله خير علي مجهود حضرتك المفيد جدا جدا دي


أستاذ احمد والله باسعد لما باشوف حضرتك فى أى موضوع 
وباشعر ان حضرتك اكيد هتضفى عليه ثراء من خلال إضافاتك الجميلة دائما
اشكرك على تشريفك وانتظر اضافات حضرتك المهمة

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]



المخطوط الثامن عشر

أبو الهدى الصيادى











نبذة عن أبو الهدى الصيادى



هو السيد محمد أبو الهدى ابن السيد الإمام حسن وادي ، ابن خزام بن علي الخزام بن حسين برهان الدين ابن عبد العلام بن عبد الله بن محمود الصوفي بن محمد برهان بن حسن الغواص بن محمد شاه بن محمد خزام بن نور الدين بن عبد الواحد بن محمود الأسمر بن حسين العراقي بن إبراهيم العربي بن محمود بن عبد الرحمن شمس الدين ابن عبد الله قاسم نجم الدين المبارك ابن محمد خزام السليم ابن شمس الدين عبد الكريم بن صالح عبد الرزاق بن شمس الدين محمد بن علي صدر الدين ابن القطب الجواد  السيد عز الدين أحمد الصياد ـ سبط النفس النفيسة الرفاعية ـ ابن ممهد الدولة عبد الرحيم بن عثمان بن حسن بن عسلة بن الحازم بن أحمد بن علي المكي بن رفاعة الحسن بن المهدي بن محمد أبي القاسم بن الحسن بن الحسين بن أحمد بن موسى الثاني ابن إبراهيم المرتضى ابن الإمام موسى الكاظم ابن الإمام جعفر الصادق ابن الإمام محمد الباقر ابن الإمام علي زين العابدين ابن الإمام الشهيد أبي عبد الله الحسين ابن الإمام علي بن أبي طالب وفاطمة الزهراء بنت سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

فتىً جمعَ التقوى ، ففي حشوِ بُرْدِهِ *** جنيدٌ وسهْلٌ والسريُ وابنُ أدهما 
وضمَّتْ إليهِ همةٌ هاشميةٌ *** لأخلاقِ خيرِ الرسلِ نُسْكَ ابنِ مريما 
حلفتُ بمن طافَ الحجيجُ ببيتِهِ *** وقد وردوا غِبَ الظما ماءَ زمزما 
لئن كان فوق الأرضِ قطبٌ فإنه *** هو القطب ، أو لا فهو لا شك في السما 

ولد رضي الله عنه في ( خان شيخون ) من أعمال ( معرة النعمان ) من أبوين صالحين ، فأبوه السيد حسن وادي من أعيان ووجهاء أهل البيت القائمين بالوراثة النبوية عن جدهم المصطفى صلى الله عليه وءاله وسلم ، وكانت أم السيد المترجَم يُضرَب بها وبأختها المثل في التقوى ، وقد حلفت أنها ما أرضعت ولدها إلا وهي على وضوء . 
بلغ ستة أعوام فقرأ القرءان الكريم بثلاثة أشهر ، وفي سن السابعة أتقن علم التجويد والقراءات وكتب وأحسن الكتابة ، وقرأ الغاية وشرحها في المذهب الشافعي ، ثم قرأ علم العربية وعلم الفقه على مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة رضي الله عنه وأكثر من قراءة علوم الأدب واللغة والأصول والحديث والتفسير ، وتوسع في الفنون ، وحفظ أكثر المتون ، وتبحر في علوم الباغة والتاريخ والنسب والبيان والبديع ، وطال باعه في التصوف . 

توجه سنة 1281 هـ إلى دار الخلافة ( إسلامبول ) فأحيلت لعهدته نقابة أشراف " جسر الشغور " ، ثم لا زال يترقى إلى أن تقلد المشيخة والإفتاء للدولة العلية العثمانية . 
ءاثاره البيضاء أكثر من أن تعد ، ومؤلفاته زادت على المائتين ، توفي سنة 1327 هـ ودفن في ( إسلامبول ) ثم نقل جثمانه إلى حلب حيث رقد بجوار أبيه في زاويتهم المعمورة بالنور ، والتي صارت الآن مقراً لإفتاء حلب .[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]


المخطوط التاسع عشر

الدمنهورى















نبذة عن الدمنهورى


الدمنهوري، أحمد بن عبد المنعم (1101 – 1190هـ/ 1689 – 1776م)
من مواليد مدينة دمنهور عاصمة محافظة البحيرة . قدم الأزهر وهو صغير يتيم لم يكفله أحد فاشتغل بالعلم وجَدَّّ في تحصيله . اشتهر بالمذاهبي لأنه درس المذاهب الفقهية الأربعة وبرع فيها . تولى مشيخة الأزهر 1182هـ وظل بها حتى وفاته . كان عالماً موسوعياً إذ لم يكتف بدراسة علوم الدين بل عني أيضاً بالعلوم الطبيعية كالرياضيات والفلك والكيمياء والطب وعلم طبقات الأرض ، وله فها مصنفات عديدة منها : سبل الإرشاد إلى نفع العباد، كشف اللثام عن مخدرات الأفهام ، حلية اللب المصون في شرح الجوهر المكنون ، القول المفيد في شرح درة التوحيد ، عقد الفرائد فيما للمثلث من فوائد ، القول الصريح في علم التشريح ،رسالة عين الحياة في استنباط المياه .[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]


المخطوط العشرون

الصفدى












نبذة عن الصفدى


خليل بن أيبك، الشيخ‏:‏ صلاح الدين الصفدي  الشافعي، الإمام، الأديب، الناظم، الناثر، صاحب التاريخ الكبير، وهو بخطه، أكثر من خمسين مجلدا، ولد سنة 669، وقرأ يسيرا من الفقه والأصلين، وبرع في الأدب‏:‏ نظما، ونثرا، وكتابة، وجمعا؛ وتتلمذ على الشيخ‏:‏ تقي الدين، أبي الحسن، علي بن عبد الكافي السبكي؛ ولازم الحافظ فتح الدين بن سيد الناس، وبه تمهر في الأدب‏.‏ 

وقال‏:‏ كتبت أزيد من ستمائة مجلد تصنيفا‏.‏ 

مات بالطاعون، ليلة عاشر شوال، سنة 794 - رحمه الله تعالى -‏.

[/frame]


يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]


المخطوط الواحد والعشرين

ابن الفرات





نبذة عن ابن الفرات


ناصر الدين محمد بن عبد الرحيم بن علي المصري . مؤرخ واديب مصري ( 1335م - 1404م ). نشأ في القاهرة ودرس على شيوخها وعلمائها ودرس بها . انكب على دراسة التاريخ وألف فيه موسوعة ضخمة من تسعة اجزاء ، لاتزال مخطوطتها بمكتبة فيينا . وتبدأ موسوعته بالسنوات الاولى للهجرة ، وتنتهي في نهاية القرن 8 الهجري 1397م . وبعد تأليف كتابه ، بدأ ابن الفرات في تبييض موسوعته ، وهي المسماة ( تاريخ ابن الفرات ) ، أو ( تاريخ الدول والملوك ) ، مبتدئا بالجزء التاسع (1387م-1397م) ، فالثامن (1284م-1297م) ، فالسابع (1272م-1284م) ، ولكن ما ان بلغ السادس حتى ادركته الوفاة . وقد رتب ابن الفرات الحوادث حسب السنين ، وضمن تاريخه وثائق كثيرة ، وبآخر قائمة بوفيات العام . وموسوعته زاخرة بالمعلومات ، حتى وان كان اسلوبه وبعض الفاظه قد تأثرا بسمات العصر الذي عاش فيه .[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]

المخطوط الثانى والعشرين

القلقشندى





نبذة عن القلقشندى

شهاب الدين ابو العباس احمد بن علي بن أحمد الفزاري القلقشندي ثم القاهري. جغرافي واديب مصري ( 1355م-1418م). ولد في (قلقشندة) من قرى القليوبية قرب قليوب بالقرب من القاهرة في دلتا مصر في اسرة عربية اصيلة ، ودرس علوم الدين واللغة في الاسكندرية ، ودرس فيها فترة ،وفي عام 791 / هـ التحق بديوان الإنشاء ، وبعد ذلك تفرغ لاصدار كتبه التاريخية والادبية الكثيرة. واهم كتب القلقشندي هي الموسوعة الجغرافية التاريخية التي اختتم بها سلسلة موضوعات عهد المماليك ، وقد اسماها ( صبح الاعشى في صناعة الانشا) وجعلها في 14 جزءا . ثم انشأ لها مختصرا اسماه ( ضوء الصبح المسفر وجني الدوح المثمر ) . ْ
والمصدر الرئيسي لموسوعة القلقشندي ومختصرها هو مؤلفات العمري . فقد اخذ عنها القلقشندي منهجها وتبويبها ومعلوماتها ، ولكن موسوعة القلقشندي تتفوق على هذه المؤلفات بنظرتها النقدية وبما تحويه من وثائق هامة . وتتألف موسوعة ( صبح الاعشى ) من مقدمة وعشرة مقالات متفاوتة الطول وخاتمة ، وهي تبحث على الترتيب في مهنة الكتابة والجغرافية والتاريخ والمكاتبات الرسمية والمعاهدات والبعثات والاقطاعات وطرق النقل والمواصلات . ومن مؤلفات القلقشندي الاخرى ( نهاية الارب في معرفة قبائل العرب ) وهو معجم في الانساب رتبت فيه القبائل على احرف الهجاء ، وكتاب ( قلائد الجمان في التعريف بقبائل عرب الزمان ) وتوفى عن 65 عاما.ْ[/frame]


يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]


المخطوط الثالث والعشرين

ابن حجر العسقلانى










نبذة عن ابن حجر العسقلانى


شهاب الدين ابو الفضل احمد بن علي بن محمد الكناني العسقلاني  ، أصله من (عسقلان) بفلسطين ، مولده ووفاته بالقاهرة مؤرخ واديب وفقيه مصري ( 1361-1448 م ) ، نشأ يتيما في الفسطاط فكفله كبير تجار القاهرة الخروبي واصطحبه معه في اسفاره وحجه . وقد درس ابن حجر على شيوخ مكة مثلما درس على شيوخ الازهر ، ونبغ في تحقيق الحديث والرواية ، ونقل اساليبها الى التاريخ ،  وقد تولى ابن حجر القضاء وعزل منه مرات ، وأمضى في القضاء إحدى وعشرين سنة .
علت شهرته فقصده الناس للأخذ عنه وأصبح حافظ الإسلام في عصره ومن اهم مؤلفاته التاريخية ( فتح الباري في شرح البخاري) ( انباء الغمر بابناء العمر ) في الحوادث التي مرت بالعالم الاسلامي في حياته و ( الدرر الكامنة في اعيان المائة الثامنة ) في تراجم اعيان العالم الاسلامي في القرن الثامن الهجري ( أسباب النزول ) و (الإعلام بمن سمي محمداً قبل الإسلام ) و (بذل الماعون في أخبار الطاعون ) و (بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام) و (نزهة الألباب في الألقاب) و (الأعلام فيمن ولي مصر في الإسلام ) و ( رفع الاصر عن قضاة مصر ) الذي ذيله تلميذه السخاوي و (الإعجاب ببيان الأنساب) . و (الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة)  وغيرها ، توفي عن 79 عاماً َ [/frame]


يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]


المخطوط الرابع والعشرين

ابن السكيت





نبذة عن ابن السكيت


هو يعقوب بن إسحاق، المعروف بابن السكيت أبو يوسف وعرف بالسكيت لطول سكوته  أصله من الأهواز (خوزستان) ، قدم إلى بغداد وأخذ النحو عن أبي عمرو بن العلاء والفراء وابن الأعرابي، ولقي الأعراب وأخذ عنهم، وعلم عبد الله بن طاهر وغيره ، اتصل بالخليفة المتوكل وعهد إليه بتعليم ولديه وجعله في عداد ندمائه ، ثم غضب عليه لجرأته في الدفاع عن علي بن أبي طالب وآله حين سأله : يا يعقوب ، أيهما أحب إليك، ابناي هذان أم الحسن والحسين ؟ 
فأجابه : إن قنبرا خادم علي ، خير منك ومن ابنيك، فأمر المتوكل فسلوا لسانه من قفاه وداسوا في بطنه ، فحمل إلى داره فمات من يومه ودفن في بغداد 
من تصانيفه : كتاب إصلاح المنطق، تهذيب الألفاظ ، كتاب الأضداد ، كتاب الأمثال ، شرح ديوان أبي نواس، شرح ديوان طرفة بن العبد، شرح ديوان الخنساء ، شرح ديوان عروة بن الورد ، كتاب معاني الشعر ، كتاب النوادر، وغير ذلك. توفي عن ثمان وخمسين سنة . [/frame]


يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]


المخطوط الخامس والعشرين

الحافظ السلفى





نبذة عن الحافظ السلفى

المولد والنشأة : في مدينة أصبهان كان مولد أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم سلفة الأصبهاني، والسِّلفة لفظ فارسي معناه ثلاث شفاه؛ لأن شفته كانت مشقوقة، فصارت مثل شفتين، غير الأخرى الأصلية، ومن هنا جاءت نسبته إليها، فعُرف بالسلفي، ولم يُعرف على وجه اليقين سنة مولده، وإن كان يرجح أنه وُلد في عام (475هـ = 1082م).

تلقى السلفي علومه الأولى في أصبهان، واتجه إلى دراسة الحديث النبوي، وهو في الثالثة عشرة من عمره، ولزم حلقات محدثي أصبهان المعروفين، من أمثال: "القاسم بن الفضل الثقفي"، و"عبد الرحمن بن محمد"، و"الفضل بن علي الحنفي"، ثم بدأ في الرحلة لطلب الحديث والتزام حلقات كبار الحفاظ المنتشرة في أنحاء مختلفة من العالم الإسلامي، وكانت التقاليد العلمية تقضي بذلك، فلم يكن هناك بلد يستأثر بالحفّاظ أو كبار الفقهاء دون غيره، ولكي يحصل طالب العلم شيئا له قدره، ويستكمل ما بدأ، فلابد له من الرحلة إلى مراكز العلم وحواضر الثقافة [/frame]


يتبع

----------


## MaTR|X

موضوع قييييييييييييييييييييييييم جدا يا أم يوسف
والله كل مواضيعك كنوز بدون مبالغة

تسلم ايد حضرتك على المجهود الكبير دا

 :f2:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

اختي العزيزة قلب مصر ..اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع ان صح التعبير ..
اعجبتني كثيرا النبذ التي كتبتها عن اصحاب المخطوطات .. احب ان اقرأ عن الكتاب والعلماء سيرتهم الذاتية .
اشكرك يا اختي على الموضوع. :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تحياتي وتقديري على المجهود الوافر 
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> موضوع قييييييييييييييييييييييييم جدا يا أم يوسف
> والله كل مواضيعك كنوز بدون مبالغة
> 
> تسلم ايد حضرتك على المجهود الكبير دا


شكرا يا ماتريكس على كلامك الجميل

وصدقنى انا بكون سعيدة لما بلاقى شباب فى سنك وبيكون عندهم وعى  وبيهتموا بالمواضيع دى وبيقروها
اتمنالك التوفيق  ولسه الموضوع هيتناول حاجات كتير ان شاء الله تشوفها برضه

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اختي العزيزة قلب مصر ..اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع ان صح التعبير ..
> اعجبتني كثيرا النبذ التي كتبتها عن اصحاب المخطوطات .. احب ان اقرأ عن الكتاب والعلماء سيرتهم الذاتية .
> اشكرك يا اختي على الموضوع.


اهلا بيكى يا emerald

والحمد لله ان الموضوع نال الإعجاب
ولا يوجد ما هو اجمل من قراءة سير الأولين ومعرفة تاريخهم وكيف ابدعوا وظل اسمهم محفورا فى ذاكرة التاريخ
اشكرك واهلا بيكى
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> تحياتي وتقديري على المجهود الوافر 
> بارك الله فيك
> تحياتي وتقديري



اهلا بيك يا أستاذ ابراهيم
وسعيدة بتقدير حضرتك 
اشكرك الف شكر
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="5 80"]


المخطوط السادس والعشرين

الأنبارى





نبذة عن الأنبارى

هو عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عبيد الله الأنباري, كمال الدين, أبو البركات. ولد في الأنبار وإليها نسبته. من أئمة اللغة والنحو والأدب وتاريخ الرجال. زاهد عابد, ترك الدنيا واشتغل عنها بالعلم والتدريس. برع في الأدب حتى صار شيخ عمره. سكن بغداد وتوفي فيها عن 64 عاما. من تصانيفه: (أسرار العربية) و (مشكل القرآن) وكيف يغير الإعراب معنى الآيات. و (نزهة الألباء في طبقات الأدباء) و (أسرار العربية) و (الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف) بين نحاة البصرة والكوفة. و (البيان في إعراب غريب القرآن) و (الميزان) في النحو و (هداية الذاهب في معرفة المذاهب) إلى غير ذلك. له شعر فيه شيء من التصوف منه قوله:  

إذا ذكــرتك كــاد الشـوق يقتلنـي

 وأرقتنـــي أحـــزان وأوجــاع

وصــار كــلي قلوبـا فيـك داميـة

للســقم فيهــا ولــلآلام إســراع

فــإن نطقــت فكـلي فيـك ألسـنة

 وإن ســمعت فكــلي فيـك أسـماع
[/frame]
يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]

المخطوط السابع والعشرين

ابن دقماق




نبذة عن ابن دقماق

صارم الدين ابراهيم بن محمد بن ايدمر العلائي المصري كان جده الأعلى دقماق أحد الأمراء أيام الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون. مؤرخ واديب وفقيه مصري .. اشتق اسمه من الكلمة التركية ( تقتق ) بمعنى ( المطرقة ) . وقد نشأ حنفيا من غلاة الحنفية وهو أمر جر عليه بعض المتاعب في مصر التى غلب عليها المذهب الشافعى في صعيد مصر كان فقد نسب إليه أنه تعرض للإمام الشافعى فعزَّره القاضى بالضرب والحبس. طلب العلم وتفقه بفقه الحنفية ودرس التاريخ وكتب سفراً ضخماً في التاريخ وصل به إلى عام 784/ هـ - 1382/م وعهد إليه الملك الظاهر برقوق بكتابة تاريخ ولاة مصر فوصل به إلى عام 804/هـ (1402/م)  وخدم السلطانين محمد الناصر والظاهر برقوق . وقد ولاه الاول فترة على دمياط ، وألف للثاني حوالي 1402 م ( تاريخ ولاة مصر ) . ويشتهر ابن دقماق بكتابه ( الخطط ) الذي تألف من 12 جزءا فقد لنا اكثرها . وقد بلغ بها مؤلفها عام 1377م . . وله مصنف جغرافي دعاه ( الانتصار بواسطة عقد الامصار ) عالج فيه الكلام على القاهرة والإسكندرية ولم يتمه والذي لم يبق منه الا الجزءان الرابع والخامس عن القاهرة والاسكندرية ، والذي يشار اليهما احيانا باسم ( الدرة المضنية في فضل مصر والاسكندرية  وكتب في سيرة الظاهر برقوق وكتاباً دعاه (ترجمان الزمان في تراجم الأعيان) . تولى في آخر عمره إمرة (دمياط) فأقام فيها قليلاً فلم تطب له فعاد إلى القاهرة وفيها توفى عن /60/ عاماً توفي حوالي 1407 م. [/frame]



يتبع

----------


## حسام عمر

موضوع رائع بشده

وممتاز

بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي كل الخير

----------


## قلب مصر

> موضوع رائع بشده
> 
> وممتاز
> 
> بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي كل الخير


الف شكر يا استاذ حسام

على تشجيعك الجميل

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]

المخطوط الثامن والعشرين

حسن العطار









نبذة عن حسن العطار


الحسن بن إسحاق بن يزيد البغدادي العطار

العطار الشيخ ، المحدث ، الحجة أبو علي ، الحسن بن إسحاق بن يزيد البغدادي العطار . 
يروي عن : عمر بن شبيب المسلي ، وزيد بن الحباب ، والحسن بن موسى الأشيب ، ومحمد بن بكير الحضرمي ، وأبي نعيم ، وعدة . 
روى عنه : محمد بن مخلد ، وأبو العباس الأصم ، وإسماعيل الصفار . 
وقال الخطيب : ثقة . 
قال ابن قانع : مات في صفر سنة اثنتين وسبعين ومائتين . 
الخطيب : أخبرنا أبو سعيد الصيرفي ، قال : حدثنا الأصم ، حدثنا الحسن بن إسحاق العطار ، قال : سمع عبد الرحمن بن هارون ، يقول : كنا في البحر سائرين إلى إفريقية ، قال : فركدت علينا الريح ، فأرسينا إلى موضع يقال له : البرطون ، ومعنا صبي صقلبي يقال له : أيمن ، معه شص يصطاد به السمك ، فاصطاد سمكة نحوا من شبر ، أو أقل ، فكان على صنيفته اليمنى مكتوب : لا إله إلا الله . وعلى قذالها وصنيفة أذنها اليسرى مكتوب : محمد رسول الله . وكان أبين من نقش على حجر ، وكانت السمكة بيضاء ، والكتابة سوداء ، كأنه كتب بحبر ، قال : فقذفناها في البحر ، ومنع الناس أن يصيدوا من ذلك الموضع حتى أوغلنا . 
أنبأنا المسلم بن محمد : أخبرنا الكندي ، أخبرنا القزاز ، أخبرنا أبو بكر الخطيب ، فذكرها .[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]

المخطوط التاسع والعشرين

رفاعة الطهطاوى



















نبذة عن رفاعة الطهطاوى


نشأ رفاعة كعادة أبناء جيله على حفظ القرآن الكريم حتى أتمه، وحفظ بعض المتون الشرعية المتداولة حتى توفي أبوه وهو صغير السن، فانتقل للدراسة بالجامع الأزهر، ولم تمر عليه بضع سنين حتى ظهرت نجابته وقوة فهمه وتحصيله العلمي حتى فاق أقرانه، وانتقل إلى طبقة المدرسين وهو في العشرين من عمره، ولكن ضيق ذات اليد كانت تكدر عليه صفو حياته وتعطل مسيرته العلمية وتفرغه للتدريس.


وهذه المخطوطة إحدى مخطوطاته



ملحوظة :
سنتكلم عن رفاعة الطهطاوى يالتفصيل فى موضوع لاحق لإبراز دوره فى النهضة المصرية وسيتم إيراد بعض المخطوطات الأخرى الخاصة به فى الموضوع اللاحق[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]

المخطوط الثلاثون

القوصونى











نبذة عن القوصونى

القوصوني (931هـ / 1524م) 

محمد بن محمد بن محمد القوصوني القاهري المعروف بقوصين زاده، ولقبه شمس الدين. طبيب معالج واهتم بالمعادن. عاش في القرن العاشر الهجري / السادس عشر الميلادي. 
عاش بالقاهرة ، وكان رئيسا لأطبائها، وطبيبا للسلطان الغوري، ثم نال الحظوة عند السلاطين العثمانيين. ولم تذكر الموسوعات أو كتب تاريخ العلوم عاما لوفاته.  .[/frame]يتبع

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك قلب مصر  :y:

----------


## saladino

*موووضوع اكثر من رائع
وغنى ومفيد جداااااااااا


ولى عودة وربنا يسهل بقا كنت قاعد ساكت  


شكرا ام يوسف*

----------


## saladino

*المصحف بخط قديم هندي عجيب يرجع خطه وورقه الي القرن الثامن الهجري مزخرف بالذهب تقطيعها 33*24,*

----------


## قلب مصر

> تسلم أيدك قلب مصر



شكرا يا ابن البلد على التشجيع الجميل     :good:  

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *موووضوع اكثر من رائع
> وغنى ومفيد جداااااااااا
> 
> 
> ولى عودة وربنا يسهل بقا كنت قاعد ساكت  
> 
> 
> شكرا ام يوسف*


شكرا يا سلادينو على تعليقك الجميل وعلى إضافاتك الرائعة
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]

المخطوط الواحد والثلاثين

السخاوى













نبذة عن السخاوى

ابو الخير محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن ابي بكر بن عثمان . مؤرخ واديب وفقيه مصري (1427-1497م نشأ في القاهرة في اسرة اصلها من سخا ، وتتلمذ على فقهاء عصره ، وفي مقدمتهم ابن حجر العسقلاني ، وقد لازمه حتى قيل انه لم يحج حتى توفي ابن حجر. وقد ابدى السخاوي نبوغا واضحا ومتقدما خصوصا في ( الجرح والتعديل ) كمحدث ، واجيز للافتاء ولما يبلغ العشرين . واصبح بعد وفاة ابن حجر علامة عصره ، وشيخ زمانه ، وتبوأ مركز الامامة في الافتاء.َ
وقد درس السخاوي كذلك على علماء دمياط والاسكندرية، والشام ، واستقر حينا في حلب ، وتردد حاجا ودارسا مرات على شبه الجزيرة العربية حيث توفي في المدينة المنورة . وقد قامت بين السخاوي وجميع علماء زمانه ، ماعدا ابن حجر ، مساجلات ومشاحنات كثيرة ، حتى قيل انه كان لا يمتدح احدا وان فعل اورده على لسان غيره . وقد هاجم المقريزي وابن تغري بردي والسيوطي هجوما شديدا . ونظم السيوطي في الرد عليه مقامة شهيرة هي ( الكاوي على تاريخ السخاوي ) اتهمه فيها بالجهل والادعاء والكذب والسرقة . ومع ذلك فقد قيل ان السخاوي كان متقدما كثيرا على عصره ، وان النقد قد اخذ على يديه صيغة شبه علمية.َ
وقد ترجم السخاوي لنفسه ولاستاذه ولأكثر علماء زمانه في ( الضوء اللامع في اعيان القرن التاسع ) و ( الجواهر والدرر في ترجمة ابن حجر ) و ( بغية الراوي فيمن اخذ عنه السخاوي ) و ( كتاب التوبيخ في ذم التاريخ ) . وقد خص السخاوي النساء في معجمه الابجدي ( الضوء اللامع ) بجزء كامل من اجزائه الاثني عشر ، ولكن المعجم لقي نقد الكثيرين ، ومن بينهم السيوطي وابن اياس بزعم انه كان يصغر شأن الكبير ويحقر الشريف ممن ترجم لهم .َ
وقد وضع السخاوي ذيلا لكتاب المقريزي ( التبر المسبوك ) وآخر لكتاب استاذه ابن حجر ( رفع الاصر ) . والف في علم الحديث ( المقاصد الحسنة في الاحاديث المشتهرة ) و ( فتح المغيث لشرح الفية الحديث ) و ( الغاية في شرح الهداية ) .[/frame]

يتبع

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]

المخطوط الثانى والثلاثين

الأشمونى










نبذة عن الأشمونى


هو نور الدين أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن عيسى الأشموني . أصله من (أشمون) بمصر ومولده بالقاهرة . نحوي ، من فقهاء الشافعية . ولي قضاء دمياط . من تصانيفه : (شرح ألفية ابن مالك) في النحو و (نظم المنهاج) في الفقه و (نظم ايساغوجي) في المنطق . توفي عن /62/عاما . [/frame]


يتبع

----------


## saladino

*[frame="2 80"]مصحف الخليفة عثمان بن عفان الذى قتل و هو يقرأ فيه( على صفحاته سقط دم الخليفة، عند قوله تعالى: فسيكفيكهم الله و هو السميع العليم) مخطوطة طشقند






[/frame]*

----------


## saladino

*[frame="2 80"]نسخة نادرة من الصحائف المنسوبة إلى إدريس النبى الذى عرف عند المصريين القدماء باسم (اخنوخ) وعند اليونان باسم (هرمس) وهذه المخطوطة النادرة محفوظة حالياً بمكتبة الجامعة الأمريكية ببيروت 












[/frame]*

----------


## قلب مصر

شكرا يا سلادينو على الإضافات الرائعة
 :f2:

----------


## mahmoud201012

شكرا على موضوعك

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكرا على موضوعك



الف شكر ليك يا محمود على زيارتك للموضوع
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى

----------


## saladino

*الورقة الاولى من مخطوطة رسالة فى المعجزات
(محفوظه بجامعة القاهره تحت رقم 21254)*

----------


## saladino

*

نسخة بديعة من مخطوطة قلادة التفسير زخرفها أحد الرهبان .. وهى من مقتنيات المكتبة العامة لجامعة الإسكندرية*

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت ام يوسف الله يفتح عليكي فعلا موضوع اكثر من ممتع وثائق اول مرة اراها رغم عشقي للتاريخ بوجه عام و مما زاد من حلاوة الموضوع هذه النبذات المختصرة عن المؤلفين العرب
دمتي بكل خير
و اسمحي لي بان اتوجه بالشكر لاخي صلادينو علي مشاركاته في نفس الموضوع بتلك المجموعة النادرة التي قدمها
دمتم بالف خير

----------


## Abdou Basha

أروع ما في الموضوع هو كم المعلومات الجميلة عن العلماء العرب والمسلمين .
أشكرك جدا قلب مصر .

----------


## قلب مصر

صلادينو اشكرك الف شكر على الإضافات الرائعة جدا التى اضفتها فى الموضوع

وانتظر منك الجديد دوما

----------


## قلب مصر

> الاخت ام يوسف الله يفتح عليكي فعلا موضوع اكثر من ممتع وثائق اول مرة اراها رغم عشقي للتاريخ بوجه عام و مما زاد من حلاوة الموضوع هذه النبذات المختصرة عن المؤلفين العرب
> دمتي بكل خير
> و اسمحي لي بان اتوجه بالشكر لاخي صلادينو علي مشاركاته في نفس الموضوع بتلك المجموعة النادرة التي قدمها
> دمتم بالف خير


اهلا بيك اخى الغالى فرعون طيبة

التاريخ ما اجمكله حين نتأمل فيه

احييك على حبك للتاريخ وعشقك له 

وانتظر هناك المزيد من الوثائق التى احضرها كى ارفقها بالموضوع ان شاء الله

وفعلا صلادينو كل الشكر له لإضافاته الثرية بهذا الموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

> أروع ما في الموضوع هو كم المعلومات الجميلة عن العلماء العرب والمسلمين .
> أشكرك جدا قلب مصر .


اهلا بيك عبد الرحمن
هؤلاء العلماء اتمنى ان ربنا يقدرنى واتكلم عن كل شخصية منهم باستفاضة حتى اوضح دورها وتأثيرها فى تاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية

شكرا لحضورك الجميل

 :f2:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

أكرمك الله يا أم يوسف ..
إنه و الحق يقال زاد ثرى و وجبة للعقل دسمة ..بالطبع احتاجت منك جهدا خارقا 
بارك الله فيك .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## أنفـــــال

الموضوع حلو جدا تسلم ايديكي يا ام يوسف الحبيبة .. 
بس الصور مش طالعة عندي و كان نفسي اشوفها جدا .. 
بارك الله جهدك على اية حال .. 
و شكرا جزيلاً .

----------


## بنت مصر

قلب مصر الغالية
وحشتيني جدا جدا
حتى وانتي بعيد عن المنتدى
بصماتك الجميلة موجودة معانا وفيها روحك الرائعة


بسنت

----------


## قلب مصر

> أكرمك الله يا أم يوسف ..
> إنه و الحق يقال زاد ثرى و وجبة للعقل دسمة ..بالطبع احتاجت منك جهدا خارقا 
> بارك الله فيك .
> مصطفى سلام



الف شكر يا أستاذ مصطفى 

اتمنى من الله ان استطيع استكمال الموضوع بأكبر قدر من المخطوطات استطيع الحصول عليه

اشكرك على حضورك ورأيك

----------


## قلب مصر

> الموضوع حلو جدا تسلم ايديكي يا ام يوسف الحبيبة .. 
> بس الصور مش طالعة عندي و كان نفسي اشوفها جدا .. 
> بارك الله جهدك على اية حال .. 
> و شكرا جزيلاً .


أنفال الجميلة عطرتى الموضوع بحضورك الرائع

انا بصيت على الصور لقيتها ظاهرة كلها فى الموضوع

مش عارفة ممكن يكون ايه نوع المشكلة عندك بس حاولى تعملى ريفرش للصفحة ممكن تظهر الصور مرة تانية

وإذا حبيتى انا ممكن ابعتهملك منفصلين لأنهم بالفعل بيمثلوا قيمة كبيرة قوى

اهلا بيكى

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلب مصر الغالية
> وحشتيني جدا جدا
> حتى وانتي بعيد عن المنتدى
> بصماتك الجميلة موجودة معانا وفيها روحك الرائعة
> 
> 
> بسنت



بنت مصر الرائعة

انتى كمان وحشتينى جدا جدا 

واراكى دائما فى تفكيرى والمس مجهودك الدائم وحبك للمنتدى

وفقكى الله وادام جهدك وحبك الرائع للمنتدى

----------


## ahmssobh

[frame="7 70"]عن جد على اسم مصر التاريخ يقدر يقول ماشاء بسى مو بتاريخها فقط بل بأهلها اللى أمثالك أولا  والموضوع فعلا اكثر من رائع[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="7 70"]عن جد على اسم مصر التاريخ يقدر يقول ماشاء بسى مو بتاريخها فقط بل بأهلها اللى أمثالك أولا  والموضوع فعلا اكثر من رائع[/frame]


أهلا بك أخى العزيز عبد الرحمن
الف شكر على كلامك الجميل  :f:

----------


## حمدى عزوز

الفاضلة ام يوسف السلام عليكم احييكى على الموضوع الجميل ده واشكرك على المجهود العظيم  وعلى فكرة انا عندى صور لبعض الخطابات المنسوبة للنبى عليه الصلاة والسلام ولكن لااعرف كيف ارسلها لحضرتك حتى تضعى التعليق عليهاوتعرضيها للاخوة  ------- مرة اخرى لحضرتك كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## قلب مصر

> الفاضلة ام يوسف السلام عليكم احييكى على الموضوع الجميل ده واشكرك على المجهود العظيم  وعلى فكرة انا عندى صور لبعض الخطابات المنسوبة للنبى عليه الصلاة والسلام ولكن لااعرف كيف ارسلها لحضرتك حتى تضعى التعليق عليهاوتعرضيها للاخوة  ------- مرة اخرى لحضرتك كل الشكر والتقدير


اهلا بيك أخى الفاضل أستاذ حمدى عزوز
انا شاكرة لتواجدك الجميل وبالفعل أنا كنت صادفت هذه الرسائل فى وقت من الأوقات على الشبكة ولكنها ليست حاضرة فى ذهني فى أى المواقع الآن ، ولذا فإن كانت متوفرة لدى حضرتك
فحضرتك ممكن ترفقها بالموضوع هنا من خلال مشاركتك وإضافة مرفقات وتضيف الصور المتوفرة لديك
ونكون شاكرين لحضرتك جدا أنك تثري هذا الموضوع معنا وتضيف عليهم بهذه الإضافة الرائعة والمتميزة
وفى انتظار الرسائل .......... أهلا بيك  :f:

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
الأخت الكريمة/أم يوسف
بسم الله ماشاء الله
موضوع مميز جداااا ومجهود رااائع
جزاك الله كل خير
مع المزيد من التوفيق والأمتاع
وننتظر المزيد للأمتاع
وكل الشكر والتحية والأحترام
دومت بكل خير وسعاده
وكل عام وحضريتك وأمة الأسلام بكل خير*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
الأخت الكريمة/أم يوسف
بسم الله ماشاء الله

موضوع مميز جداااا ومجهود رااائع 
جزاك الله كل خير
مع المزيد من التوفيق والأمتاع
وننتظر المزيد للأمتاع
وكل الشكر والتحية والأحترام
دومت بكل خير وسعاده
وكل عام وحضريتك وأمة الأسلام بكل خير*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> الأخت الكريمة/أم يوسف
> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> 
> موضوع مميز جداااا ومجهود رااائع 
> جزاك الله كل خير
> مع المزيد من التوفيق والأمتاع
> وننتظر المزيد للأمتاع
> وكل الشكر والتحية والأحترام
> ...


الف شكر أخى أشرف المملوك
اشكرك الف شكر على حضورك الرائع
كل عام وانت بخير 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*موسوعة متجددة 
كيف ندعها تتواري في الصفحات الخلفية

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع اختنا الفاضلة فلب مصر
في رعاية الله*

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختى الغاليه ام يوسف 
مجهود رائع و قيم و ممتاز جدا
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك القيم فى هذه المعلمومات القيمه 
انت عارفه يا ام يوسف الاسماء هذه اول مره اتعرف عليها و  طبعا هذا جهل منى بتاريخنا العظيم 
و الحمدلله الان فى مصدر معلمومات على الجاهز بدون تعب هههههههههههه*

----------


## antox

الشكر الوفير لكِ  أم يوسف على هذا الموضوع الرائع  المتميز بسيرة العلماء الأجلاء  مع مخطوطاتهم  القيمة بارك الله   فيك  وقواك وتمنياتى لكِ بالتوفيق

----------


## توتي 1

:Bicycle:  
السلام عليكم أم يوسف 
 اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي مجهودك الرائع في طرق باب شخصيات نساها الناس ولم ينساها التاريخ **
 أخوكي : توتي 1 ** طارق ** استاذ تاريخ  ::no3::  :BRAWA:  ::no1::

----------


## محمدالبندارى

موضوع اكثر من رائع . شكررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## مصطفى سلام

ثروة حقيقية سأعكف ليالى و أياما فى استيعابها ..
سلمت يداك - أم يوسف الغالية - و أدام الله فضلك علينا ...
مصطفى سلام

----------


## الوان الربيع

شكرا على الوثائق الهامّة و النادرة حقّا.

----------


## عذروبها

للاسف اختي انا ماظهر عندي اي شي فينها المخطوطات ياريت تتاكدي 
والف شكر لك على المجهود الرائع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> للاسف اختي انا ماظهر عندي اي شي فينها المخطوطات ياريت تتاكدي 
> والف شكر لك على المجهود الرائع


*الاخ الفاضل  عذروبها*
*اعتقد انك تستعمل متصفح غير الانترنت اكسبلورر برجاء تصفح الموضوع عن طريق الانترنت اكسبلورر لان المخطوطات موضوعة ضمن اطارات لا تعمل الا علي الانترنت اكسبلورر*
*و لقد قمت بمراجعة الصفحات السابقة و تاكدت من وجود الصور* 
*حاول و اخبرنا* 
*و سوف ترد عليك اختنا قلب مصر اذا كان هناك سبب اخر لعدم ظهور الصور غير الذي ذكرته*
*تقبل تحيتي*

----------


## mohtaha

عمل رائع ومجهود كبير يا أم يوسف-اثابك الله وجزاك احسن الجزاء

----------


## قلب مصر

> *موسوعة متجددة 
> كيف ندعها تتواري في الصفحات الخلفية
> 
> الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع اختنا الفاضلة فلب مصر
> في رعاية الله*


أخي الكريم ابن طيبة أشكرك على رفعك للموضوع
واعتباره موسوعة
وسأحاول جاهدة استكمال هذه الموسوعة من كل المخطوطات المتاحة مع إضافة المعلومات عن علماء المسلمين
أشكرك على تشجيعك الجميل 
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اختى الغاليه ام يوسف 
> مجهود رائع و قيم و ممتاز جدا
> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك القيم فى هذه المعلمومات القيمه 
> انت عارفه يا ام يوسف الاسماء هذه اول مره اتعرف عليها و  طبعا هذا جهل منى بتاريخنا العظيم 
> و الحمدلله الان فى مصدر معلمومات على الجاهز بدون تعب هههههههههههه*


الأخت الكريمة لؤلؤة مصر
أشكرك على تواجدك الرائع وعلى كلماتك الطيبة
واعذريني على التأخير في الرد على حضرتك
أتمنى أن تتابعي معنا دائما وإن شاء الله سيكون هناك الجديد في القريب
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الشكر الوفير لكِ  أم يوسف على هذا الموضوع الرائع  المتميز بسيرة العلماء الأجلاء  مع مخطوطاتهم  القيمة بارك الله   فيك  وقواك وتمنياتى لكِ بالتوفيق


الأخ الكريم antox 
الشكر لحضرتك لتواجدك معنا ولكلماتك الطيبة
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم أم يوسف 
>  اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي مجهودك الرائع في طرق باب شخصيات نساها الناس ولم ينساها التاريخ **
>  أخوكي : توتي 1 ** طارق ** استاذ تاريخ


أهلا بك أستاذ طارق معنا في أبناء مصر
أشكرك على ثنائك على الموضوع وعلى تواجدك الراقي
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> موضوع اكثر من رائع . شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


الأخ الفاضل محمد البنداري أهلا بك معنا في أبناء مصر
أشكرك جزيل الشكر
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ثروة حقيقية سأعكف ليالى و أياما فى استيعابها ..
> سلمت يداك - أم يوسف الغالية - و أدام الله فضلك علينا ...
> مصطفى سلام


أستاذنا ومعلمنا الفاضل مصطفى سلام  :f: 
أشكرك على هذه الزيارة الجميلة للموضوع
وسعيدة برأي حضرتك
دمت لنا معلما ننهل من علمه وفضله
بارك الله فيك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكرا على الوثائق الهامّة و النادرة حقّا.


الأخت الفاضلة ألوان الربيع
أشكرك على تواجدك الراقي
دمتِ بكل خير
 :f2:

----------


## ghazala son



----------


## mohtaha

بارك الله فيك ونفع الجميع بمجهودك واثابك خيرا

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الباحثة البارعة و المبدعة الأستاذة أم يوسف
أعود و أكرر انبهارى بكل ما تفضلت بإيراده .. فعلا ثروة لا يقدرها إلا الباحثون المتخصصون ..
لى أمنية :
قراءة هذه الوثائق أمر صعب على كثير من رواد هذا المنتدى ، و لا شك أن هذه الوثائق محتاجة إلى محقق مدقق لإخراجها لنا فى ثوب معاصر ..
أما ما أرجوه : فهو أن تتفضلى بجمع دراساتك عن كل هؤلاء المبدعين الذين كتبوا هذه الوثائق ، فى مجلد واحد .. يكون عونا لكل القراء ، و داعما للثقافة و المعرفة ..
لك منى كل الود و التقدير ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------

